# Any Lapierre owners?



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a 2010 Sensium 300. It's my first road bike and I love it. This is my first full season riding it, and have put on 3500km's since April 1st. Built as follows:
- Ultegra 6700 drivetrain, brakes, shifters, and front derailleur
- Dura Ace rear derailleur
- Mavic Race pedals
- EC90 SLX bars
- EC90 cranks
- Rev 22 wheels

Weighs 16.5 pounds with pedals, cages, and computer. Who else rides a Lapierre? I've yet to see another on the roads around Toronto...


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for your post. Can you say more about the ride and handling - comfort vs. stiffness, steering accuracy, vibration damping, and the like? What wheels do you run?


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

The Sensium is considered Lapierre's "enduro" or comfort road bike (vs. the Xelius which is the racing bike). Climbs really well, very comfy overall, especially on longer rides. I swapped out a lot of the oringal components to make the bike lighter and more comfy. I added a new Thompson seat post, and EC90 bars, anf Fizik Arrione saddle. Also the EC90 cranks to give it a bit more "pop". They are light and quite stiff, so the bike also feels responsive to power and accelerates quickly. Put a new set of "climbing" wheels on it too - the Rev 22s from Revolutioon Wheelworks. They are light (1320g) and spin up very quickly. Bike climbs very well. Aside from 80-90 mile rides on weekends, I ride with a club and do some pretty hard core intervals on weekday mornings and every week we do a crit-like race, and I have no problem hanging with other riders with more aggreessive, race oriented bikes. Bike seems to be the best of both worlds.


----------



## chito-a (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi! I am from Toronto and a Lapierre Sensium 400 owner. The bike is amazingly fast, mutes road vibration, and frame is fairly stiff. :thumbsup:


----------



## MHeye (Jan 18, 2012)

I have an Xlight 400 cross bike..love it. ts super light with out riding like its really light.. durable so far. Geometry is real racy as well as all the other ammenities (or lack of..no fender eyelets..one water bottle cage) so setting it up to tour is not realy an option but to race it is a dream. mines set up as a 1x9 flat bar. Again the steep geometry makes it reall twitchy but once ya get used to it...ride on!


----------

